
Eugenics 2.0: We’re at the dawn of choosing embryos by health, height, and more - gwern
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609204/eugenics-20-were-at-the-dawn-of-choosing-embryos-by-health-height-and-more/
======
wozz
I expected there to be more discussion. This is literally Gattaca, about to
take place.
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119177/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119177/)

~~~
fishcolorbrick
My opinion is that you can't stop it because it is a byproduct of other things
that are desirable (the difference between CRISPR'ing pigs to be less fatty
and CRISPR'ing humans to be less fatty will become increasingly less of a
technical difference, and more of an ethical one), and most of the scariest
parts of these changes are only scary when they're concentrated and
controlled.

The best solution to this is to democratize it by making it less expensive.

